# Do work son!



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

Does your touareg get a workout? Mine does. I use it for haulin cars, firewood, and takin trips. Here's pics of it heading to Philly last weekend with my for sale goodies on the roof...
















Let's see soem pics of yours doin' some work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Me_tobster (Sep 7, 2007)

No work and all play for us.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Me_tobster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Me_tobster* »_No work and all play for us.

If your touareg isn't working then you aren't playin hard enough!


----------



## GFSGTI (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Not the best pic of the Treg, but it likes to work in the background and let the M get all the glory!


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Do work son! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Great title!!! 








DO WORK SON!!!! Mine gets a work out towing my wakeboard boat from time to time, but I mainly use it for a different kind of work!!!!!
































Linder


_Modified by raleys1 at 10:48 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Do work son! (raleys1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raleys1* »_Great title!!! 








DO WORK SON!!!! 


I was wondering if anyone in here would get that title.








Those are the type of pics I was looking for. I'll have more up tomorrow... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Do work son! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

I actually have a friend that lives a few houses down in the Hollywood hills from Rob and big black and have spent some time at their house and believe me, its a constant struggle to keep from continually laughing!!!!
I will see if I have any other pics of the treg towing my boat to keep the topic going!!
I only wish I had a picture of big black when he took a seat in my treg, it was pretty comical!!
Cheers
Linder


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

I was expecting to see a murdered out touareg...


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Code3VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Code3VW* »_








I was expecting to see a murdered out touareg...

This is as close as I can get to a murdered out touareg...








It's my buddies T-reg.... And I think it's for sale....


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

More pics of our trip to Philly.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Here she is working again...
































^the dodge couldn't carry the load due to the weak rear springs, so the touareg had to pick up the slack!
































^ The wife's car got a complimentary ride home from H20 due to a noisey CV...


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

My buddy needed a toe.....


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*

I hope not, I mean the "toe"








However:-


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (andyA6)*

man.... i have to get a t-REG


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (andyA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andyA6* »_I hope not, I mean the "toe"








However:-









You definitly don't see that everyday! Very cool... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LowVW96 (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice pics of the tregs.....


----------



## SelfDestruct (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (andyA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andyA6* »_I hope not, I mean the "toe"








However:-









can we get some more pics of that Treg, looks good


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (SelfDestruct)*

Alright then, one more at our fav Lake Powell!








And at home getting ready "to work"







, on board my youngest daughter who is first mate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by andyA6 at 11:38 AM 11-20-2007_


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Do work son! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Here's our Touareg at work! We were on our way to Central Oregon.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

This weekend we did work with our touareg too. 22s SON! We just need Drahma to take care of minihorse more often so we can take out the jet once in a while.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Code3VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Code3VW* »_This weekend we did work with our touareg too. 22s SON! We just need Drahma to take care of minihorse more often so we can take out the jet once in a while. 









Hahahahahahahahaha Nice!!!


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (raleys1)*

great thread i enjoyed these pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (taymk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taymk2* »_great thread i enjoyed these pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Too bad more Treg owners don't put theirs to work!


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_ Too bad more Treg owners don't put theirs to work!









Doin' work to go play...








And, working hard while at play:








(Photo credit: Hapster)








(Photo credit: Arkarch)
Matt


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*









(Photo credit: Arkarch)


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Do work son! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Hey, I know that Exit.
Sorry, no pictures of any workout for the Touareg though.
Nice sets everyone.


----------



## bayoubengals (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (nsho13)*

Did you get up that?


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (andyA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andyA6* »_























No offense, but....learn how to bring the boat on to the trailer. There is no need for the back AND front wheels of the T-reg to be in the water. At most the backs should be as far in the water as the fronts are. Bring the boat onto the trailer, rather then trying to get the trailer under the boat. There is a reason trailers have winches!


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (bayoubengals)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bayoubengals* »_Did you get up that?

Yep, really no problem at all. As you can tell by the afternoon sun shining down into the grille, it was a steep mofo! It was a bit bouncy, and kinda bounced you side to side a couple times, but the Touareg took it in stride and got up. Never hit metal once, just bounced around on the tires a bit. After I was up there, I shot this photo of Arkarch doin' work on his way up:








(Photo Credit:Vegas Matt)
He was a bit closer to the top than I was in my photo, which wasn't as steep as the beginning where that pic of me was. But, we (Arkarch, Hapster, and myself) all made it up OK.
Matt


_Modified by VegasMatt at 1:31 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

Towing a person a day, keeps the doctor away !
I've towed most of my friends by now. And my father's Opel yesterday too







Only problem is you don't feel you're dragging someone else, damn that torque is monstreous.


----------



## jmorgand (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (fife78)*

The day you own a Touareg is the day that you can lecture T-Reg owners on how to load their boats...


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: (fife78)*

IF I would have loaded the boat I'd agree with your comments/lecture. However we just put the boat into the water (look close at the pic....). Another point, the ramp has a very flat angle, tells you something?
'nough said, can't believe i'm getting worked up here








Edit:-
Just noted myself, see the truck to left in the pic, look how far that guy is "in".

_Quote, originally posted by *fife78* »_














No offense, but....learn how to bring the boat on to the trailer. There is no need for the back AND front wheels of the T-reg to be in the water. At most the backs should be as far in the water as the fronts are. Bring the boat onto the trailer, rather then trying to get the trailer under the boat. There is a reason trailers have winches! 


_Modified by andyA6 at 10:13 AM 12-1-2007_


_Modified by andyA6 at 2:17 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (andyA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andyA6* »_IF I would have loaded the boat I'd agree with your comments/lecture. However we just put the boat into the water (look close at the pic....). Another point, the ramp has a very flat angle, tells you something?


I dunno. Maybe we can agree to disagree. I just don't see the point in dunking your truck/SUV to launch a boat. What's wrong with pushing the boat off the trailer? Its not that heavy. How do I know...I've owned a boat that size, and trailered it, and it was very easy for one person to shove the boat into the water. If I owned a $45,000 +/- SUV, I wouldn't want that thing sitting in the water like that. But, what do I know, I'm just some guy who grew up on the beach in New England and spent most of my life on the *ocean*.

_Quote, originally posted by *jmorgand* »_The day you own a Touareg is the day that you can lecture T-Reg owners on how to load their boats...









And having chrome mirror caps means you know how to???...peal double stick tape??







I was simply browsing the forum because I am thinking of purchasing a T-reg. Chill, son. 



_Modified by fife78 at 9:06 AM 12-3-2007_


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (fife78)*

Let's just take it easy and get back to some pics of touaregs doin' work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*









The Touareg is in the shop, so the cabriolet had to do some work yesterday


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_
The Touareg is in the shop, so the cabriolet had to do some work yesterday









LMAO man! That looks like something I'd do!!








Matt


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_








The Touareg is in the shop, so the cabriolet had to do some work yesterday









That's awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bayoubengals (Jun 26, 2006)

Someone Lock this thread, websaabn is the winner. Do Work Son!!


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

Not doin' work, but hangin out...


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

hangin out


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (websaabn)*

Did you get yours Treg all sorted out?


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

yep, got it done at the dealer, 17$ seal, 18 hrs labor + trans flush, new trans filter and gasket, 165$ for trans fluid







toatled to be 1010$ I love my cost


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (websaabn)*

Expensive, but you made out pretty awesome.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

yea expensive, but worth it, i watched it was a lot of work+ lots of tools i dont have


----------



## kyeguy82 (Jan 6, 2006)

awesome thread! im gonna take some pics this weekend when i get out of los angeles and head to big bear!


----------



## had1ofeverydub (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: (kyeguy82)*

Yeah, this is an awesome thread! My wife is trying to talk me into getting one for her. She has a two year old Expedition and is complaining of fuel costs and it seing too big, etc. I love the look of Pumpkin's! Is it lowered?


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (had1ofeverydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *had1ofeverydub* »_Yeah, this is an awesome thread! My wife is trying to talk me into getting one for her. She has a two year old Expedition and is complaining of fuel costs and it seing too big, etc. I love the look of Pumpkin's! Is it lowered?

yea, his is lowerd with vagcom


----------



## DJL SLC (Apr 8, 1999)

*Re: (websaabn)*

Not really testing it's limits, just asking it to perform which it has been doing well since day one. A typical weekend with the t-reg.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (DJL SLC)*

back to work


----------



## snow4us (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Do work son! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Treg was'nt doin work, but i was workin the Treg!!








My family has a different car when we need to get work done!!!
























_Modified by snow4us at 12:43 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Do work son! (snow4us)*

Just wanted to bring this back cause the touareg did soem work this weekend. 








































My buddy blew his jeep up while we were drivin on the beach. I towed him about 4 miles back till the sand just got too deep.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_
The Touareg is in the shop, so the cabriolet had to do some work yesterday
[IMG]http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb97/websaabn/sundaypics132.jpg









the touareg got to do the work this year


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (websaabn)*

If I only had a job!!!


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)

Only have had her for about 1000 miles, but I am in love. come summer it will be towing the race bike to VIR and Slummit and Poconos.
I just got all the yakima cross bars and such, and getting ready to shred up in the Poconos for the winter.
Can't wait to get down to the OBX and go play in the sand, last year the x5 got towed out so many times, this year the egg should own that sand.
right now, it just totes me and my dog around town

























_Modified by .paul at 2:36 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## DervisevicVW (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Do work son! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

DO WORK SON!!!!















My 08 T2 VR6


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Do work son! (DervisevicVW)*









Before I decided to keep her... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Do work son! (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Doin Work at Tobey Kieth Concert. Holding the beers and gettin through the mud!!!


----------

